

Twitter Blocked in Turkey as Prime Minister Pledges to 'Eradicate' It - sheri
http://mashable.com/2014/03/20/twitter-turkey-blocked/

======
raocah
He is going towards full dictatorship. and this morning amongst those supports
him use Twitter to congratulate him for this action.

